# Looking for a nice milk recipe



## Hardtail1969

I am currently trying various of the flavours described as "milk".

But none of them get close to the kind of vape I want.

I need something all day.

Soft and smooth and doesn't get harsh after a full days use.

Any advice?

My palate currently enjoys:
Zoob
Wurld
Dinner lady
Evil lust
Chill cherry




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B

Blckvapour has a milk man clone recipe on their website... Give that a try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Mr. B said:


> Blckvapour has a milk man clone recipe on their website... Give that a try?



Thanks I will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

If you can do strawberry , try God milk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank88

Try Yoga, it's a vanilla almond milkshake. Really good stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Is there a particular profile you're looking for? Strawberry and banana milks abound but there are others too. One interesting one I have steeping is Melon Milk. At 5.5% total flavouring and with Cap Honeydew Melon and FA Melon Cantaloupe as its main notes, I imagine it will be a subtle and smooth vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Try Milk & Honey - described as "a simple, creamy vape for a tired palate". Spot on, I get the character of a soft and smooth Argentinian Dulce de leche.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

I shall definitely try all your recommendations. Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Another option is something I was introduced to recently and is a fantastic, clean, milk type juice.
Vanilla Almond Milk by well respected and accomplished mixer, Vurve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Andre said:


> Try Milk & Honey - described as "a simple, creamy vape for a tired palate". Spot on, I get the character of a soft and smooth Argentinian Dulce de leche.





Rude Rudi said:


> Another option is something I was introduced to recently and is a fantastic, clean, milk type juice.
> Vanilla Almond Milk by well respected and accomplished mixer, Vurve.



Thanks for the recommendations here. I'll definitely be mixing these 2 with my next session. Milk & Honey has been on my list for a while thanks to @RichJB
The list just keeps growing and growing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

TheV said:


> The list just keeps growing and growing



It does that. I started counting my recipes the other day and gave up after the letters A and B. That was 86 recipes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

